
Show HN: Interactive Maps for IoT Search Engine Shodan - achillean
https://maps.shodan.io/#36.421282443649496/-99.228515625/5/green/apache
======
Stately
Very cool. But you're using basemaps that require attribution[0], which you're
very conveniently covering with the Shodan Maps logo.

[0] -
[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Legal_FAQ#3a._I_would_lik...](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Legal_FAQ#3a._I_would_like_to_use_OpenStreetMap_maps._How_should_I_credit_you.3F)

